# keeping turtle with koi?



## ashrob1993 (Feb 17, 2009)

i am setting up a large koi pond and wondered if some large turtle would share the pond with them fine? the pond is 4.5m x 2.5m x 1.2m and is filtered well etc.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't know a lot about turtles but my instinct would be that they would view the Koi as a goldfish smorgasbord...:whistling2:


----------



## ashrob1993 (Feb 17, 2009)

do turtles eat fish then? I have no idea this is just a thought


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

depends how big they are i guess, if neither are big enough to view the other as food then i can't see any immediate problems. koi will try to eat most things, but they can't really do any harm unless the turtle is loads smaller than them. don't know too much about the turtles, but i think koi can move alot quicker, so not much danger of them being eaten either

edit: thats all assuming they need the same conditions in the first place


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

some eat fish some dont my turtle is in the pond with my goldfish and they are fine.




























but they have to be adultish before going into a pond and make sure its not a temperate turtle.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

mariekni said:


> some eat fish some dont my turtle is in the pond with my goldfish and they are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have problems with turtle claws and pond liner?


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

no but she's female a male could be different as they have extremely large claws(certain species anyway). she does try and eat the algae of the liner but they dont have teeth just a painful beak type thing lol


----------



## ashrob1993 (Feb 17, 2009)

can she live outside all year round??


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

*...*

I know of 2 baby turtles that demolished a plec overnight and he was 3 times the size of them...:sad:
Saying that, they were in a 4ft fishtank not a pond....if that makes a difference.


----------



## ashrob1993 (Feb 17, 2009)

the koi which will be with the turtle are 12inch plus....


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

All I can say is just be careful, you can keep Turtles with fish so long as they have similar water temperature requirements and that they are too big to be eaten. Also you will probably have to move the Turtle indoors during the colder months.

Sorry that I couldn't be of anymore help however I know very little about these critters.


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

Mosha said:


> I know of 2 baby turtles that demolished a plec overnight and he was 3 times the size of them...:sad:
> Saying that, they were in a 4ft fishtank not a pond....if that makes a difference.


it must have been a snapper then which is tropical anyways. she is fully grown at 14" shell length


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

ashrob1993 said:


> can she live outside all year round??


she could yes but i wouldnt let her she will be coming back into her 6ft tank when its winter.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

I would err on the side of caution this could be a very expensive mistake  im pretty sure soem people have done this and had no problems and there will be otheres that have had problems


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

if you had read the thread i HAVE kept them together no problem. once they are adults they are herbivores anyway and as hatchlings they will not bother with anything thats larger than them as they will not be able to eat it anyway!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mariekni said:


> if you had read the thread i HAVE kept them together no problem. once they are adults they are herbivores anyway and as hatchlings they will not bother with anything thats larger than them as they will not be able to eat it anyway!


not all turtles, though! : victory:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

look all i'm trying to do is give the person a little bit of advice from my own personnal experience! i know a lot of people who have successfully kept turtles in a pond with fish no problem. but i wasnt referring to all turtles in general i was referring to mine and my own experience.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mariekni said:


> if you had read the thread i HAVE kept them together no problem. once they are adults they are herbivores anyway and as hatchlings they will not bother with anything thats larger than them as they will not be able to eat it anyway!



not true terrapins are mainly carnviores as adults they isnt many adults that will just eat plants I have ones that will pick at the odd plants but mainly they eat meat, I would say not but its up to you if you want to just dont come on here complaining that the terrapin has taken chunks out your koi's fins or body


----------

